# zeigt her eure Ruten...



## Belex (12. Januar 2005)

Moin|wavey: 
Ich bin dabei mir eine Ausrüstung für die Brandung zusammen zu stellen,also im Moment noch im Kopf.
Welche Ruten würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Es soll nur an die Ostsee gehen.
Was haltet ihr von der Penn Prion Surf?
Bisher bin ich mit Pilkruten auf die Seebrücke gegangen aber bei Orkan bringt das
Keine Meter mehr,außer mit dem Wind.Aber das währe ja in die falsche Richtung|supergri 
gruß Alex


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Hallo Alex:

1. Zu Deiner Aussage mit dem Wind sag ich nur: Klickst Du hier 

2. Als Ruten würde ich auf jeden Fall nur Shimanos empfehlen, die sind ausgesprochen gut, wieviel Geld wolltest Du denn ausgeben?

3. Komm doch zu unserem Event, da kannst Du einfach mal verschiedene Ruten werfen  :m


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

also ich kann dir auch ausschließlich shimano empfehlen.
ich selber fische die aero technium und als ersatzruten habe ich zwei diaflash.


----------



## Quappenqualle (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Also ich habe die Kombi Penn Prion Surf mit Penn Surfmaster. Bin sehr zufrieden. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich noch keine Shimano gefischt habe..


----------



## Belex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Jo dat hab ich wohl gelesen aber die Kollegen hatten ja Rückenwind.
Na eigentlich hatte ich mich in die Penn verguckt,muß dazu aber auch sagen ich habe null Erfahrung mit Brandungsknüppeln.Ich habe bereits eine Prion Surf die habe ich mal super günstig bei ebay ersteigert unter 100€,und da habe ich mir gedacht noch ne zweite dazu.
da ich aber schon so viel über harte und weiche Ruten gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Penn Prion Surf die richtige Wahl ist.Und wie du schon geschrieben hast ist die erste Adresse wohl Shimano.
Tja und wenn das liebe geld nicht währe,na aber bis maximal 120€ würde ich ausgeben.
gruß alex


----------



## Belex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

moin QuappenQualle,sag mal steht die Prion Surf gut in den Wellen? Oder verneigt sie sich in jeder welle? weil das währe ja schlecht für die Bisserkennung oder???


----------



## Quappenqualle (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

In der Welle steht sie super. Meiner Meinung nach sogar etwas zu super. Von mir aus könnte die Prion ruhig etwas weicher ausfallen. Dann würd ich bestimmt etwas weiter werfen. |supergri 
Also ich hab sie bis heute glaub ich nicht ein einziges Mal so richtig aufgeladen, weil man dazu sicher etwas Übung braucht..
Ich fische die Surfmaster ja mit 0,10 er Whiplash ohne Schlagschnur und hab sie noch nie ohne Grund (vertüdelt o.ä.) zerrissen. Ist wahrscheinlich das beste Indiz dafür, dass ich nicht voll durchziehe. Aber mit 150g volle Pulle, das macht schon Spaß mit der Kombo.. |supergri 
Selbst ich Flachlandseltenbrandungsfutzi schaffe da so geschätzte 80-100 m..


----------



## Belex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

...hm das hört sich alles danach an das ich der Marke treu bleiben muß.Was mich nur stutzig macht das eben ,ich schätze mal,70% aller Boardi`s Shimano fischen.Na egal Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Ja und bei Schnüren war ich anfangs auch total für geflochtene Schnüre aber mit der Zeit fische ich fast nur noch monofile außer beim Spinangeln.
Ich fand die Platil marine in gelb richtig gut,hohe Tragkraft und geschmeidig.
So wie es aussieht muß ich wohl mit der Prion Surf mal auf`n Acker oder an die Elbe zum Probewerfen.
Quappi was hast du denn für deine Kombo bezahlt vieleicht hast du ja einen günstigeren Händler an der Leine?


----------



## Belex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Haukep danke für den Tip


----------



## Pilkkönig (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Wenn du was feines haben willst kann ich dir die Antares empfehlen.Kostet aber ein wenig mehr .


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Frag mal Marcel1409. Der hat viele Ausführungen von den Shimano´s :k!!!


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Hallo Belex,

Du solltest für Dich herausfinden, welcher Rutentyp Dir liegt. Das heißt, die Du im Wurf gut aufladen kannst, die die von Dir bevorzugten Gewichte werfen kann und die eine vernünftige Bissanzeige ermöglicht. 

Ich persönlich hatte zwei Brandungsruten, die von ihrer Charakteristik her nicht unterschiedlicher hätten ausfallen können. Die eine relativ weich, auch für einen nicht so geübten Werfer gut aufzuladen, 170 Gramm konnte sie perfekt ab, Bissanzeige war aufgrund der weicheren Spitze auch super. Die andere war megastraff, selbst mit 170 Gramm hab ich sie nicht aufgeladen bekommen, demzufolge fehlte mir mit meinem Wurfstil einiges an Metern, obwohl ein geübter Werfer sicher wesentlich mehr an Wurfweite aus dieser Rute rausgekitzelt hätte.

Fazit für mich war, dass ich mit weicheren Ruten wesentlich besser klar komme. Wie ich mich für mein neues Pärchen entschieden habe, kannst Du hier lesen.

Meinen Beitrag nur mal so am Rande, nicht dass Du vorschnell auf den Zug "Shimano Surfrute" aufspringst und nachher mit diesen auch relativ straffen Ruten nicht klar kommst. Dass die Shimanos in der Optik und in der Verarbeitung Spitze sind, steht dabei natürlich fest. Mir persönlich würden sie aber leider nicht von ihrer Charakteristik her liegen, geübte Werfer wie Agalatze holen mit solchen Stecken aber natürlich wesentlich mehr an Wurfweite heraus als beispielsweise ich.

Dass die Aufladung der Rute da A und O ist, zeigt auch das folgende Zitat von Quappenqualle...



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> ... also ich hab sie bis heute glaub ich nicht ein einziges Mal so richtig aufgeladen, weil man dazu sicher etwas Übung braucht..



Heißt also entweder üben, üben, üben oder gleich eine weichere Rute zulegen. :m


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@ pilkman
du hast leider nicht wirklich viele shimano ruten in der hand gehabt oder ?
shimano entscheidet sich zwischen AX,BX und CX ruten. die CX ruten sind schön weich
und würden mit sicherheit auch dir gefallen.
vielen dank für die blumen mit dem werfen |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Hi Agalatze,

nee, CX-Versionen hatte ich gar nicht zum Testen da. Interessiert hätten die mich nach Deinen Statement aber schon. Zum Beispiel von der Beastmaster und der Nexave. Das wären ja beides Ruten gewesen, die von der Preislage her in meine engere Wahl gekommen wären.

Hab aber leider nur BX-Versionen testen können und die waren mir persönlich viel zu deftig. Auch in den meisten Online-Shops gibt es nur die BX-Varianten der Shimano Surfruten.  #t


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

das ist leider der nachteil. die meisten haben nur die BX ruten im aufgebot. und die sind mittelhart. für anfänger wahrscheinlich echte "BESEN" !


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das ist leider der nachteil. die meisten haben nur die BX ruten im aufgebot. und die sind mittelhart. für anfänger wahrscheinlich echte "BESEN" !



Yupp, so ungefähr hätte ich die charakterisiert...  :m

PS: 
Bei meinen neuen Karpfenruten von Shimano hab ich übrigens extra bei der Bestellung drauf geachtet, dass die Techniums das AX in ihrer Bezeichnung haben. Da mag ich straffere Ruten auch lieber, außerdem fällt die Steckverbindung kräftiger aus. Hoffentlich kommen die Schmuckstücke bald bei mir an...  :k (Los Holger, drängel Shimano... )


----------



## Belex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

So wie ich das hier mit kriege muß ich wohl wirklich mal Shimano`s probieren.
Eins ist fackt gef... wird nackt,nee wat ich sagen will morgen werde ich erst mal meine
Prion Surf ausprobieren .Und wenn die mir nix is dann wird sie verkauft und ich muß mich nach was anderem umsehen.
Wie sind die Shimano`s denn so Preislich?in den Online-Shop`s ist nicht viel zu holen um sich mal ne Übersicht zu verschaffen was da möglich ist.


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

guck doch mal beim HAV !!! die haben wirklich jede rute von shimano.
naja fast jede zumindest


----------



## Pilkman (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

http://www.hav-shop.de/ 

Die haben sogar teilweise CX-Versionen von den besseren Modellen von Shimano da. Ist mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen...  #t 

Na macht nix, meine Daiwas werden mir auch gute Dienste leisten...  :m


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Ich liebäugel ja auch mit zwei neuen Aero Technium, freu mich auch schon auf den 29. wenn ich sie endlich mal werfen darf! Nicht wahr Aga  #y  

Ich überlege nämlich noch, ob ich ne BX oder CX nehmen soll... mhh, mal sehen!


----------



## Belex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Eh mir ist schlecht!Sind das die Preise oder die maximale Wurfweite|kopfkrat Das muß ich mir noch mal genau überlegen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebäugel ja auch mit zwei neuen Aero Technium, freu mich auch schon auf den 29. wenn ich sie endlich mal werfen darf! Nicht wahr Aga  #y
> 
> Ich überlege nämlich noch, ob ich ne BX oder CX nehmen soll... mhh, mal sehen!



Hauke ein kleiner Tipp. Nimm die BX nicht die CX!!!! Ich hab die BX von Björn geworfen und die ist genau richtig für mich. Ich glaube auch für Dich. Ich denke mal, dass die CX zu weich ist......


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Danke Dennis, die Befürchtung hatte ich auch schon. So ein Lämmerschwanz kann man dann bei richtig Brandung voll vergessen... Ich werde ja auf der Wiese sicherlich mal die BX werfen können, bin echt gespannt...


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

jo kannst gerne mal meine bx werfen !
ich finde die sogar schon fast zu weich !
deswegen liebäugel ich ja auch so mit der pro surf ax.
die rute ist der oberhammer


----------



## Tom B (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Also ich muß doch auch mal ein paar Sätzchen zu schreiben,
da hier alle nur von Shimano schreiben.

Ich selber steh auf etwas "weichere" Ruten ,
und habe die Aero Technium CX auch schon gefischt,supergeile Rute #6 
aber hab mich dann doch wieder für die
schwarzen Black Star CMTitanium Wg.100-250
entschieden da ich mit dem kurzen Griff nicht so klar kam
( Ich meine den Abstand Rutenende-Rollenhalter,weiß nicht wie man das nennt)
Die Grifflänge ist bei den Black Stars länger.
Ich fische die Serie schon länger und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Leider haben sie auch Ihren Preis....

Viel Erfolg bei der Rutenauswahl

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Moinsen,

Preis ist nen gutes Stichwort. Auf die Seite vom Pilkman grad die Preise gesehen#d #q :c  ...das lohnt sich da wirklich nur für euch Nordmänner, oder?! Ich nehme an, dass das keine Setpreise sind (Paarweise mit Rollen).|supergri  Spass! Aber die Ruten scheinen, so wie Ihr diese beschreibt echt der Hammer zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@Aga: Die kenn ich gar nicht, aber vieleicht kann Marci die ja mitnehmen, sodass man sie mal werfen kann...

@Kurzer: Die Ruten sind auch der Oberhammer. Ich selber fische eine World Champion II von Zebco und eine Carbo Mesh Futura Surf II von DAM. Die eine eher weich (Futura), die andere ein Knüppel wie ein Besen. Ich fühle mich mich so einer Kombination immer sehr wohl, aber 2 gleiche Ruten haben natürlich auch was, keine Frage...


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Ich hoffe ja das wir uns alle beim Exori-Martins Cup sehen#6 , da werde ich mir mal eure Ruten ganz genau ansehen|gr:  und mich davon überzeugen das sich eine solche Investition wirklich lohnt#t ...ich bin gespannt. Sind übrigens nur noch 79 Tage|supergri .

Ja Michael, ich weiß, dass ich damit nerve|supergri !

Gruß


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Ja, der Termin rückt näher, morgen gehe ich die Wattis dafür kaufen


----------



## Agalatze (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@ hauke
ich weiss nicht ob er die mitbringt. die kosten über 800 euro das stück.
ich frage ihn aber mal...


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Hey Aga!

Für das Haftungstechnische mache ich gerade ein Schriftstück fertig. Aber es sollte doch wohl jeder eine Haftpflicht haben, oder?!


----------



## Belex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

_*Mir wird dieser thread langsam zu Shimanoisch|supergri .Es gibt doch genügend andere Hersteller,was ist mit Mitchell,Shakespeare,Jenziund Daiwa????????????????*_

_*Das kann doch nicht sein das alle nur noch Shimano fischen oder ist das nur noch die"Geilheit" auf diese überteuerten Produckte?*_


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@Belex: Ne, das ist die unerreichte Qulität


----------



## Agalatze (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@ belex
wenn du einmal ne shimano brandungspeitsche in der hand hattest kommst du nichts mehr von los. dann ist aller andere nur noch ein kompromiss...


----------



## a.bu (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Moin Belex ,

hast schon recht es gibt auch andere vernünftige Ruten . Ich fische die Dega Competition Surf Control , das ist eine Rute mit der ich auch schon 300 gr. Kralle durchgezogen habe .
Da diese Ruten seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr gebaut werden , sollten die Preise für die Restbestände eigendlich auch bald in den Keller gehen . Ich habe die Ruten in den letzten Jahren wirklich gequält und es nicht geschafft  eine davon abzubrechen . 
Denke die Stöcker werden mir noch einige Jahre gute Dienste leisten .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Belex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@abu

...sehr gut...


----------



## Belex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@hauke 

@aga
ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen Test machen vieleicht schaue ich mal bei Marcel1409 vorbei,wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ist er von Martins... in Rahlstedt.
Leider hütet mich ein Bänderriß am ausprobieren meiner Penn aber das ändert sich bald.
und dann werden wir sehen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Na dann will ich dach auch mal. 
Shimano ist gut, mehr abert auch nicht. Ich habe eine ältere Aerocast BX und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich habe aber auch eine Cormoram Black Star CM Titanium Sea (die erste / die blaue) und eine Berkley Series One die sind genau so gut und die Cormoran ist mir sogar lieber.


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@Jörg: Gut, mehr aber auch nicht?!  Naja, so würde ich das nicht sagen... *verliebtbin*


----------



## AudiGott1984 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Also jetzt muß ich auch mal was dazu schreiben !

Ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Shimano Hyperloop ! Das sind super Ruten . Damit kommt man schon ganz gut auf Weite !
Jetzt habe ich mir zwei Byron Nautic X-Slim Surf gekauft ! Waren auch nicht gerade billig mit nem Stückpreis von 199 Euro . Erfahrungswerte habe ich fast noch keine !! Ich werde sie morgen mal am Strand testen !!

Noch was zu den Shimanos ! Meine sind etwas Härter und somit ideal bei etwas rauen Bedingungen !!


@ Belex : Ich glaub du warst letztes WE in Wustrow auf der Brücke ! Ich war auch da mit meinem Schwiegervater ! Wir standen ein Stück weiter hinten !!


----------



## Belex (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Krass,hattest du die Hyperloop`s aus gelegt???denn weiß ich wohl.War doch wohl geil ,Orkan auf der Brücke ,das muß drücken im Gesicht|evil:


----------



## Tom B (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*



			
				Meeresangler-Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich dach auch mal.
> Shimano ist gut, mehr abert auch nicht. Ich habe eine ältere Aerocast BX und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich habe aber auch eine Cormoram Black Star CM Titanium Sea (die erste / die blaue) und eine Berkley Series One die sind genau so gut und die Cormoran ist mir sogar lieber.




Endlich mal einer der auch andere Ruten lobt,
habe auch die alte blaue Black Star Titanium besessen Spitzenqualität
hatte mich nie im Stich gelassen.
Fische jetzt die neue schwarze Black Star Titanium und
bin damit auch sehr sehr zufrieden. #6  #6 

Was ich nicht versteh wie Haukep hier schreiben tut:
*@Jörg: Gut, mehr aber auch nicht?! * 
*@Belex: Ne, das ist die unerreichte Qualität * 
Du hast doch noch nie eine der hier erwähnten 
Ruten über längeren Zeitraum gefischt
und kannst hier doch kein Urteil fällen
das nur die Shimano Aero Technium eine unerreichte Qualität hat
also ich kann hier nur nochmal sagen das die Blackstar serie
mit sicherheit die gleiche Qualität hat.
Natürlich ist die Shimano auch eine geile Rute,
aber sie nur kaufen zu wollen oder möchte gern kaufen wollen oder auch nur von ihr zu träumen weil sie geil aussieht und schön teuer ist und angeblich das non plus ultra ist,
das ist mir ein bißchen zu weit hergeholt. #d 
Aber vielleicht bist Du ja nur verliebt ;+ würde ja einiges erklären,
was Du hier so schreibst.
Aber werf sie und andere Ruten ruhig mal aufn Surfcasting,kannst auch gerne
mal meine werfen und mir dann mal erklären was an der Shimano
so geil ist......

Nimm das jetzt nicht alles falsch auf,aber hier so ein liebesgeschwänkel 
über die Shimanos loszulassen ...... Es gibt auch andere Ruten die
genauso gut sind.
 Mußte ich jetzt mal loswerden als alter Black Star Fan. :m 

Gruß Thomas :m


----------



## AudiGott1984 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@ Belex : Ich hatte die Byrons eingepackt weil die zu weich für das Wetter waren !! ich habe nachher mit den Hyperloops gefischt !!Ich stand in dem ersten Ausleger hinter dem Brückenkopf !!


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Hallo Thomas!

Naja, stimmt schon, ich habe sie noch nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt, aber generell hatte ich schon sehr viele Shimano Ruten und weiß, dass sich in den letzten Jahren dieser Hersteller sehr weit entwickelt hat und viele andere da nicht ranreichen können.

Das Cormoran oder Zebco (fische ich ja auch) auch gute Ruten haben, ist ja gar keine Frage, aber Shimano hat sich mit sehr vielen geilen Ruten ziemlich weit vorne im Markt positioniert.

Ich meine, ok, die Aero Technium sieht auch noch sehr geil aus, stimmt schon, aber das ist sicherlich nicht der Hauptgrund für mein Lob. Fürs Verliebtsein hingegen  schon 

Naja, ich werde mal den 29. abwarten. Vieleicht fälle ich dann ja ein neues Urteil und kaufe mir zwei Cormoran Ruten. Kann alles passieren...


----------



## Agalatze (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

ich muss dem thomas da auch recht geben ! die blackstar-serie ist wirklich top !!!
das sind spitzenruten vom feinsten. allerdings ist das auch die einzige rutenserie von cormoran die ich in der brandung fischen würde !


----------



## Belex (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@Audi|wavey: 

ich schicke dir wenn ich zu Hause bin eine Pn


----------



## Tom B (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss dem thomas da auch recht geben ! die blackstar-serie ist wirklich top !!!
> das sind spitzenruten vom feinsten. allerdings ist das auch die einzige rutenserie von cormoran die ich in der brandung fischen würde !



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen,hast vollkommen recht :m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen,hast vollkommen recht :m
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Jaja, gebe mich ja schon geschlagen Leute


----------



## MANSKE (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

800 EURONEN?? mann wieviel dorsch und platten muss man fangen damit sich das lohnt?|kopfkrat naja jeder so wie er will(und kann)!

mir tat es auf jeden fall schon fast weh am freitag.habe mir nach dem schirmer kombi packet desaster (THREAT IN "Traumfänge bei orkan an der brandung")neue brandungsruten + rollen gekauft

2xbalzer magna magic
2x balzer tidec surf II
inc schnur=285-.

bin eben balzer fan.


----------



## Agalatze (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

@ manske
also für mich ist angeln ein hobby und das ist nunmal teuer. ansonsten gehe ich in fischladen und kaufe fisch. angeln wird sich nie bezahlt machen. mir ist es viel mehr wert die natur um mich zu haben und das GEILE gefühl wenn sich ne super qualitätsrute richtig auflädt usw... bin eigentlich kein shimano fan. ich liebe aber gutes material und das kommt sehr oft von shimano.
wünsche dir erstmal viel spaß mit deiner neuen kombi ! und ein dickes petri heil


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*

Ja, ich stimme Aga auch zu. Wenn wir Angeln nach dem Aspekt der Wirtschaftlichkeit sehen, dann können wir lange angeln. Einige machen das ja und die sieht man dann nur beim Heringsangeln, einmal im Jahr... Ich sehe diese Menschen aber nicht als Angler im eigentlichen Sinne... Ich liebe es auch die Natur um mich zu haben und den Fischen nachzustellen. Das ist es, was das Hobby ausmacht...


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: zeigt her eure Ruten...*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro, kein Problem. Wir von der Küste werden hier posten, wenn die Heringe da sind, dann bin ich fast jeden Tag los, wenn es die Termine zulassen, aber da ich selbstständig bin, mach ich das dann schon


 
Hab ich mal aus einen anderen Beitrag rüber gezogen  
Bist wohl auch kein "Angler im eigentlichen Sinne" und holst beruflich deine Heringe aus dem Wasser |supergri |supergri |supergri 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------

